# Assistant and Co-Surgeons



## j.berkshire (Mar 1, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to regulations for documention for assistant and co surgeons?  Does each require a separate op report for billing purposes?  Thanks,


----------



## jettagirlfl (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello, For assistant surgeons, you do not need 2 op notes, but you do need to add a modifier 80 or a modifier 82 for medicare attached to the assistant surgeon's cpt.

Co - surgery must have seperate OP notes & also have procedure codes mathcing.


----------



## eltorres (Sep 20, 2011)

jettagirlfl said:


> Hello, For assistant surgeons, you do not need 2 op notes, but you do need to add a modifier 80 or a modifier 82 for medicare attached to the assistant surgeon's cpt.
> 
> Co - surgery must have seperate OP notes & also have procedure codes mathcing.





hello, as far as documentation, does the primary surgeon have to dictate what the assistant surgeon assited with in his op report or does merly stating that he was present enough.   thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*Need description*



eltorres said:


> hello, as far as documentation, does the primary surgeon have to dictate what the assistant surgeon assited with in his op report or does merly stating that he was present enough.   thanks.



The primary surgeon should specify how the assistant surgeon assisted.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

